# echo srm-210



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello everyone I just joined the club.

I have a question.

I have a echo srm210 weed eater which runs fine if I make sure to pull on the throttle to hold ilde. there is a vent hose but it's fine, free to breath. But if I hold the weed eater 180 deg's from normal it runs fine just by it's self.

please help

Ps carb was clean two time and rebuild once spark great air filter fine and even check for air leaks and checks out OK.
:freak:


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

If I understand you correctly, it sounds like you just need to adjust the low side adjustment screw. Turn the screw counterclockwise about 1/4 of a turn and see if it gets any better. If that doesn't do the trick, you may have a crankcase gasket or seal that's leaking.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

The only screw on the carb is the idle stop screw.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

is there a plastic peice right there on the carb that would be the other screw


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

No not at all the carb is very simple

Tony
ATL


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Must be one of the new "EPA" carbs with no adjustments


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

epa finds a way i guess but could the idle screw be screwed to high. plus the 180 probably causes the fuel to be gravity fed letting it run good.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I brought it two years ago


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

make sure that the cable ain't loose or that the screw for the idle ain't worn in.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

It has an adjustment, you just have to pop off the limiter caps to get to the adjustment screws. Echo doesn't sell any equipment without adjustment screws.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A pdf of the parts list is at http://www.echo-usa.com/oot/docs/srm210211isbu_083104.pdf

Look on there and find what carb your trimmer is equipped with. Some of those carbs do not have an external mixture screw.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the help I'll check it out tomorrow and get back to you then.

Thank you for your time and effort everyone

Tony


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello 

I check the carb out and with no luck there is no plastic cover or adjusting screws at all.

Tony


----------



## HARDWAREMAN (Aug 11, 2006)

*Carb Adj Screw*

Hey T-Trim look just past the primer bulb there is a gold colored piece with a hole in it. The hole has a hard rubber plug in it.Once removed you can acess the adj. screw. I had to remove the carb to get mine out.


----------

